# ZZ-CT Progression Thread



## Swagrid (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey, another progression thread! No way these are over-done, right?

oh well.

Recently finished learning full TSLE and wanted to make this just to document my progression with such a rarely used method.

Yesterday was actually day one, after learning full TSLE I took to timed solves and did alright. My ao1k is around 17.50, and I managed to get 2 14.xx ao5's, a 11.xx single, and pushed my ao25,50,100 down below 17.

Today is day two, and it's more of the same. Spam timed solves, make sure to plan more of eocross than I normally would, and try not to panic when I get a recently learned TSLE. I've realised I probably need to train a few sets again, so I'll stop typing and get to doing that.

PROGRESS:
- sub-17 ao1000 4/3/21
- sub-11 single, 4/3/21
- sub-16 ao100, 9/3/21
- sub-16 ao1000, 10/4/21
- sub 15 ao50, 24/4/21
- sub-13 ao5, 12.96 24/4/21
- sub-15 ao100, 14.86 24/4/21
- first sub-10 single with TTLL (9.97) 11/5/21
- sub-15 ao1000 11/5/21
- sub-14 ao100 16/5/21
- sub-14 ao500 11/6/21
- sub-13 ao100 12/6/21
- sub-12 ao12 12/6/21
- 8.42 PB single 12/6/21
- !!! 7.93 FWB single 16/6/21 !!!
- sub-13 ao200 17/6/21
- sub-13 ao1000 23/6/21
- sub-12 ao100 10/8/21
- sub-12 ao200 20/9/21
- sub-12 ao1000 3/10/21
- 7.44 single 10/10/21
- 6.64 single (first sub-7) 17/10/21
- sub 10 ao5 (9.87) 24/10/21
- sub 11 ao100 31/12/21
- sub 11 ao1000 27/1/22
- sub 10 ao12 22/2/22
- sub 6 single - 5.85 - 06/03/22
- sub 10 ao100 28/05/22
- sub 10 ao1000 14/07/22
- PB single, 5.28 23/11/22
- sub 8 ao5 19/12/22


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 2, 2021)

Good luck ZF slow.

ZZCT is a good method.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 2, 2021)

I hate to tell you this but there’s a better way of doing this than doing TSLE. You just do F2L like normal and you just pair one of the edges with any properly oriented corner, whether it’s the correct D layer corner or one of the 4 LL corners. This lets you get around TSLE’s FR slot dependency , and also allows you to use COLL after the F2L is completed to influence which TTLLs you get to avoid bad cases.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 2, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I hate to tell you this but there’s a better way of doing this than doing TSLE. You just do F2L like normal and you just pair one of the edges with any properly oriented corner, whether it’s the correct D layer corner or one of the 4 LL corners. This lets you get around TSLE’s FR slot dependency , and also allows you to use COLL after the F2L is completed to influence which TTLLs you get to avoid bad cases.


Did that for 2 look before learning actual 2 look TSLE, then eventually TSLE. I'm not going to defend my approach as it probably is worse. TSLE doesn't have to be slot dependant though, with a good intuitive understanding of how the step functions.
If I wanted to do what was fastest, I'd learn ZBLL instead of CT


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 2, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I hate to tell you this but there’s a better way of doing this than doing TSLE. You just do F2L like normal and you just pair one of the edges with any properly oriented corner, whether it’s the correct D layer corner or one of the 4 LL corners. This lets you get around TSLE’s FR slot dependency , and also allows you to use COLL after the F2L is completed to influence which TTLLs you get to avoid bad cases.


That's not better. The COLL algs aren't necessarily great and you can mirror TSLEs relatively easily.

Anyway, cool to see another ZZ user! In terms of getting good with ZZ in general, if you want to be fast you'll want to work on seeing EOCross in inspection consistently and having good fingertricks. The second is best done by drilling algs. You should probably start with PLL (seeing as it comes up 1/5 solves compared to the 2/15 of the rest of the TTLL steps and you also probably know it), drilling the algs every day.
Another thing, as you've acknowledged, ZBLL is better, but you're still in a good position to move to C++ when you finish CT. Would be cool to see how that works out. Good luck!


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 2, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> That's not better. The COLL algs aren't necessarily great and you can mirror TSLEs relatively easily.
> 
> Anyway, cool to see another ZZ user! In terms of getting good with ZZ in general, if you want to be fast you'll want to work on seeing EOCross in inspection consistently and having good fingertricks. The second is best done by drilling algs. You should probably start with PLL (seeing as it comes up 1/5 solves compared to the 2/15 of the rest of the TTLL steps and you also probably know it), drilling the algs every day.
> Another thing, as you've acknowledged, ZBLL is better, but you're still in a good position to move to C++ when you finish CT. Would be cool to see how that works out. Good luck!
> View attachment 14708



Thanks for the support! I considered starting drilling algs because I already know my fingertricks are god awful, I'll implement that into my routine tomorrow. As for C++... maybe. I'm not sure if I want to learn that many more algs, though I probably will do it at some point.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 4, 2021)

Sitrep:


Mostly been drilling algs and planning eocross, while also practising cases to help with recog. During timed solves, I managed to get my ao200 below 17 for the first time. At its lowest, it was 16.95. I also got a fullstep 11.45 single. Feeling hopeful about the whole project.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 4, 2021)

Great to see that there's progress from practicing intentionally. That's the secret to quick improvement. Keep it up!


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven't been posting here much because I haven't actually been focusing on cubing much, with other hobbies taking priority.

Well today I got a new pb ao50, 100, 200, 500, 1000.
ao50 - 16.30 
ao100 - 16.51
ao200 - 16.75
ao500 - 17.07
ao1000 - 17.22

I still make a lot of fundamental issues, recog mistakes and bad lookahead etc. I seem to be allergic to actually planning full eocross instead of just tracking.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 12, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> I haven't been posting here much because I haven't actually been focusing on cubing much, with other hobbies taking priority.
> 
> Well today I got a new pb ao50, 100, 200, 500, 1000.
> ao50 - 16.30
> ...



Nice going! And keep on pushing through the pain of EOCross - it's a lot better on the other side.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 12, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> I haven't been posting here much because I haven't actually been focusing on cubing much, with other hobbies taking priority.
> 
> Well today I got a new pb ao50, 100, 200, 500, 1000.
> ao50 - 16.30
> ...


Try planning just EOLine or EOArrow first until you can do that without issue. Then add another cross piece until you plan the whole EOCross


----------



## carcass (Feb 18, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> If I wanted to do what was fastest, I'd learn ZBLL instead of CT


Chris Tran said somewhere on the forums that he is equally fast with ZZ-A and ZZ-CT


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 18, 2021)

But I'm faster with ZZ-A than CT. Therefore...
But if you go just on stats, ZZ-A is more efficient (by about 4 moves) and is (more) slot neutral. CT can be made better though via C++.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> Chris Tran said somewhere on the forums that he is equally fast with ZZ-A and ZZ-CT


That’s not really the most useful statement to make a point though. He’s not the fastest ZZ user so it’s a lot easier to say they are about the same when you’re not averaging at the highest levels for ZZ. It would be similar to someone who averages 45 seconds with both CFOP and Waterman for example. That doesn’t automatically make Waterman good because the average the same with it as the “good” method CFOP.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 18, 2021)

carcass said:


> Chris Tran said somewhere on the forums that he is equally fast with ZZ-A and ZZ-CT


Well, that doesn't effect the theoretical speed caps of the methods. Sure, Chris is the fastest CT user, but he's not the fastest A user. Either way, A is better for a few reasons. But im sticking to CT


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 27, 2021)

Sitrep: My averages are mostly sub-17, though not pure sub-17 in the slightest. My solves vary quite a bit, and single could be anywhere between 15 and 18, though 16 is the most common. right now my ao500 is 16.92, and has been slowly dropping consistently. ao1k is has also been consistently dropping, but is still up at 17.15.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 28, 2021)

Pog update: PB everything except for single and ao12. new set of shiny PBs looks like this:
5 - 13.72
25 - 15.73
50 - 16.07
100 - 16.26
200 - 16.62
500 - 16.75
1000 - 17.07

real shame I couldn't get the ao1000 below 17, but I have no doubt I can do it tomorrow. Guess I can finally say i'm sub-17. Right now i have my eyes set on sub-15, because that seems fast.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 4, 2021)

Haven't cubed consistently, life is being a bit hard. But I managed to get my ao1000 below 17. In fact, I pushed it down to 16.95. I also got a new pb for CT, 10.99. Not my overall pb as that pb was ocll pll, but I'm closer to a sub-10 with CT. Right now my ao100 is 16.08, so I wanna get that down to sub-16. after that my ao200, as it's at 16.28.

I've been planning eocross more and more, and my f2l is getting nicer. I plan on drilling TTLL now, as I've had a few 15 and 16's where I finish F2L and TSLE at 11, and my TTLL really shouldn't take that long


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 4, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Haven't cubed consistently, life is being a bit hard. But I managed to get my ao1000 below 17. In fact, I pushed it down to 16.95. I also got a new pb for CT, 10.99. Not my overall pb as that pb was ocll pll, but I'm closer to a sub-10 with CT. Right now my ao100 is 16.08, so I wanna get that down to sub-16. after that my ao200, as it's at 16.28.
> 
> I've been planning eocross more and more, and my f2l is getting nicer. I plan on drilling TTLL now, as I've had a few 15 and 16's where I finish F2L and TSLE at 11, and my TTLL really shouldn't take that long


That’s in part due to how bad some of the TTLL algs are. I’m going to gen new TTLL algs once I finish working on Tripod LL so I’ll share the new TTLLs if I find any that are good.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 4, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> That’s in part due to how bad some of the TTLL algs are. I’m going to gen new TTLL algs once I finish working on Tripod LL so I’ll share the new TTLLs if I find any that are good.


Thanks! We already have quite a bit of work that's been going on for TTLL (Luema experimenting with individual cases, Pi making an entire sheet, Noobcuber working on front opp) but no doubt you'll find some useful stuff. It'll be nice to have better algs, despite having to actually learn the algs


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 4, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Thanks! We already have quite a bit of work that's been going on for TTLL (Luema experimenting with individual cases, Pi making an entire sheet, Noobcuber working on front opp) but no doubt you'll find some useful stuff. It'll be nice to have better algs, despite having to actually learn the algs


Wouldn't it be nice if someone genned TTLL algs for the BR slot?
(There's no need to gen algs. You can mirror TTLLs easily eg. R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 = R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 4, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Thanks! We already have quite a bit of work that's been going on for TTLL (Luema experimenting with individual cases, Pi making an entire sheet, Noobcuber working on front opp) but no doubt you'll find some useful stuff. It'll be nice to have better algs, despite having to actually learn the algs


Can you link me their docs / algs? I’d be interested in checking them out and avoiding reprocessing the same alg lol.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 9, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Can you link me their docs / algs? I’d be interested in checking them out and avoiding reprocessing the same alg lol.


sorry for the late reply, didn't realise you'd replied

Pi TTLL , Justin/Ribbon TTLL , SoncScoot TTLL (mostly just Justin TTLL but sometimes worse) There's also some images for an opp set but I can't find them. There's also a couple individual cases that are genned but I think the odds of genning the same alg for the case out of 72 is low


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 9, 2021)

After a couple days of being stuck, and once getting 16.00, I got my ao100 below 16. 15.95. Nice. I'm gonna start working on eocross, doing Yoruba's drills for movecount and speed. If I do that well and just grind solves I might be able to get more consistent sub-16 and maybe some sub-15 on mid sized averages


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 13, 2021)

cubed again toady, nice progress. ao1k at 16.73, eocross drills feel like they're paying off even though I've just started them, ao100 down to 15.73 and my ao200 at 15.89 which is the first time it's ever been sub-16. poggers. the main issue is just consistency and motivation, most days i don't even cube and when I do, I usually end the day posting in this thread.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> cubed again toady, nice progress. ao1k at 16.73, eocross drills feel like they're paying off even though I've just started them, ao100 down to 15.73 and my ao200 at 15.89 which is the first time it's ever been sub-16. poggers. the main issue is just consistency and motivation, most days i don't even cube and when I do, I usually end the day posting in this thread.


Pretty fast ao100 for your ao1000. Probably means you're improving fast.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 20, 2021)

*2000 solves *since I started my CT session, back when I started to learn it

Aside from this milestone, I achieved a few things today.
ao5 - 13.51
ao500 - 15.98 - sub-16 pog
ao1000 - 16.47 - dropping pretty rapidly

I've started recording solves, but only a few so far. The best I have on camera right now are a 12.34 with PLL and a 14.23 with TTLL


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 26, 2021)

Bad news and good news.
I'm going to be pausing my progress and putting cubing at the back of my priorities. I need to focus on school.
The good news is that there is some really good work being done on TTLL and TTLL-, by OreKehStrah, Yoruba (on ZZ method discord) and some others I don't think I'm allowed to talk about. Hopefully by the time I come back, there'll be significant optimisations on these alg sets. Some of the algs so far are really good.
Currently my ao1k is 16.38, and my ao100 at it's lowest was 15.53. I'll post when I return


----------



## Joe Archibald (Mar 28, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Bad news and good news.
> I'm going to be pausing my progress and putting cubing at the back of my priorities. I need to focus on school.
> The good news is that there is some really good work being done on TTLL and TTLL-, by OreKehStrah, Yoruba (on ZZ method discord) and some others I don't think I'm allowed to talk about. Hopefully by the time I come back, there'll be significant optimisations on these alg sets. Some of the algs so far are really good.
> Currently my ao1k is 16.38, and my ao100 at it's lowest was 15.53. I'll post when I return


how many ttll algs did you end up learning or did you complete it


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 28, 2021)

Joe Archibald said:


> how many ttll algs did you end up learning or did you complete it


He knows full TTLL already, just before we started working on new algs.


----------



## Joe Archibald (Mar 28, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> He knows full TTLL already, just before we started working on new algs.


from original post i wasn't sure if he had started with tsle which i though was quite weird


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 28, 2021)

Joe Archibald said:


> from original post i wasn't sure if he had started with tsle which i though was quite weird


No, I learned full TTLL first and started this thread after finishing TSLE.


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 7, 2021)

Schoolwork is hard, algs are fun.
ao1000 currently 16.18, got a new pb ao5 today. 13.10. 
Trying to learn a TTLL+ set but it's hard. Managed to learn a 1/6th of 1LLSLL for the attached winter variation case in just 2 days though, might go through with it and try to learn 1LLSLL for the WV.
Hopefully I can get sub-16 ao1k soon, want to polish my F2L and get sub-15. That'd make me happy.


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 23, 2021)

For some reason I forgot to post it but my ao1000 has been sub-16 for a few days now. I seem to be stagnating at around 15.4


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 24, 2021)

Well, forget about stagnation. Popped off today.
New PB ao5-2000 but I'll just put in the highlights

12.96 ao5
13.76 ao12
14.61 ao50
14.81 ao100

as well 2 10's and a bunch of 12's

on top of that, learned 11 algs today for a lil project of mine and a few others.


----------



## Swagrid (May 11, 2021)

banger of a day today, for cubing at least

I knew it was going well when I got 3 tens in the first 15ish minutes of solving. Soon after I got my 3rd ever sub-10 sinlge, a 9.97. It's my slowest sub-10 but it's still important because it's the first sub-10 with TTLL. I got 3 PB's today, a 12.49 ao5, and a 13.46 ao12, but by far the most important...

14.99 ao1000. feels good to be sub-15.


----------



## trangium (May 11, 2021)

I genned some TTLLs from the first four sets of 12 (EDIT: all sets are now complete) and they can be found in this sheet under the TTLL tab: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11OE2uPe2bBi4IiT8CweROaDAB0WgebA_wtuPQdcFG08/edit

Hopefully this can help.


----------



## Swagrid (May 11, 2021)

trangium said:


> I genned some TTLLs from the first four sets of 12, and they can be found in this sheet under the TTLL tab: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11OE2uPe2bBi4IiT8CweROaDAB0WgebA_wtuPQdcFG08/edit
> 
> Hopefully this can help.


woaj, nice to see more work done on this. Between you and OreKehStrah, TTLL has never looked better.


----------



## Swagrid (May 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-16
avg of 100: 13.99
When I picked up ZZ-CT a year ago I thought the fastest I could reasonably get was sub-14. sub-14 ao100 feels reaaally good. on top of that, I picked up a pb ao5, 12.41.
Not done yet tho. We pushing further, to be better than yesterday.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 17, 2021)

trangium said:


> I genned some TTLLs from the first four sets of 12 (EDIT: all sets are now complete) and they can be found in this sheet under the TTLL tab: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11OE2uPe2bBi4IiT8CweROaDAB0WgebA_wtuPQdcFG08/edit
> 
> Hopefully this can help.


I can't comment on the algsheet and this is a bit off topic: 
For the second case on the NMLL-2 tab, F R U' R' S U' R U f' U R2 F R F' R is better than both the algs


----------



## Swagrid (May 20, 2021)

8.50
D2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B U2 L B' D B' R' U' F2 R2
Can't recon because dumb
TTLL skip
pog


----------



## Swagrid (May 22, 2021)

For the past 5ish days I've been stuck at 14.3 but after having someone else tell me to slo down turning (already knew I needed to do it just needed it hear it from somewhere else) my turning became slo but my solves fast. Whole buncha pb's

ao5 - 12.23
ao12 - 12.77
ao100 - 13.83
ao200 - 13.99
ao2000 - 14.99
I also got pb's for ao25,50,1000 but they weren't milestones so not worth including imo

on my neverending quest for improvement I have found two milestones to pass in the future

ColorfulPockets -"comfortably sub-13"
Chris Tran - 11.55 (one of his more recent videos featured a solving session)
Feels really good to be improving again, and using some nicer algs that are being found constantly (ty OreKehStrah)


----------



## GenTheThief (May 22, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> but after having someone else tell me to slo down turning


yw

huge congrats for breaking the 14s barrier; you're improving really quickly!


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 1, 2021)

Some big changes lmoa 

Lot of activity around CT, Noobcuber came back from a coma and Yoruba is genning plenty of algs. Lovely. 

I've had to move to mobile. I did not export my 3600 solve session. So, new averages. Already got my ao100, 13.64 at first but was 13.57 at its lowest. 

As per Yoruba's suggestion, I'm doing eo into cross as opposed to regular eocross. To make it easier to plan. I'll work on effeciency later, maybe if I'm knocking on the door of sub-10.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 11, 2021)

First ao500 in new session, 13.48. Pog.

Edit: PB ao5 at 11.08. This is 0.5 slower than ColorfulPockets pb ao5 with CT. Sub-Andrew soon.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 12, 2021)

Holy. Hell. Insane day today. 

Single: 8.42 (PB) (recon) 
Ao5: 11.16 (PB2) 
Ao12: 11.78 (PB) 
Ao25: 12.28 (PB) 
Ao50: 12.69 (PB) 
Ao100: 12.88 (PB) 
Ao200: 13.16 (PB) 
Ao500: 13.40 (PB) 

I have no words.


----------



## zzcuberman (Jun 12, 2021)

noobcuber here. Swag.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 14, 2021)

Spent yesterday doing most my solves on cam. Before it started recording I got one 9.7. On cam I managed to get this 9.46 where I recognised I would get PLL so it could be counted as ZZ-C if you wanted to. I also got This tragic 9.11 DNF. If I didn't pause, have low tps, lockup, and get a DNF... Well... At my normal pace it would've been 7.3 or 7.4 which would have been wb.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 15, 2021)

Kinda getting stuck at low 13. Decided to work on learning the new and improved TTLLs and drilling them, to improve my turning. Not just TPS but turning quality. This should help me all over my solve.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 16, 2021)

So here's the link to the new CT WB, by yours truly. Yes, this does count as I recognised TSLE and not last pair, and PLL is a part of ZZ-CT. 

My ao500 is <13.2 which is cool, but I'm getting stuck at 13.1/13.2. I plan to fix this by working on my lackluster turning and sloppy lookahead by doing a lot of practice solves that are slow, pauseless, and with accurate turning.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 17, 2021)

At the start of the day I was solving poorly (14-15 avg) and I was getting frustrated. Quickly though, I hit the zone. 

PBs for today:

12.82 ao100
12.98 ao200
13.08 ao500
13.17 ao1000

I hope I can keep this up tomorrow.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazy stuff today. 5 sub-10 singles, which beats out my previous record of 2. 8.22 PB2. 12.39 AO100.
Ao1000 is 13.01. If I manage to keep sol ING like I did today I'll be sub 12.5 in no time.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 23, 2021)

So today I got a 9.17 with legitimate 1LLSLL

Also got 12.99 ao1000. Guess this means I'm sub-13? I'll take it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> So today I got a 9.17 with legitimate 1LLSLL
> 
> Also got 12.99 ao1000. Guess this means I'm sub-13? I'll take it.


imagine a legitimate 1LLSLL
rename yourself to ZF fast


----------



## porkyp10 (Jun 24, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> So today I got a 9.17 with legitimate 1LLSLL
> 
> Also got 12.99 ao1000. Guess this means I'm sub-13? I'll take it.


Sub-Porkyy


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 4, 2021)

I had this tragic fail today, TSLE done at approximately 4.5 but due to me learning the TTLL the night before and not drilling it once, it was scuffed. 

On the bright side, raked in some PB averages. 
Ao25 11.82
Ao100 12.23
Ao500 12.50 exactly
1000 12.65
2000 12.90


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-16
avg of 25: 11.76

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-16
avg of 50: 11.88

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-16
avg of 100: 12.18

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-16
avg of 500: 12.42

*I'm not dead*

Forcing myself to be less lazy in inspection, to cube more, drilling and updating TTLL algs.


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 18, 2021)

New PB ao5. Don't know how. Don't know when. Didn't realise it happened until just now when I checked what my pb was. 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-18
avg of 5: 10.65

Time List:
1. (8.83) L D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F U' F' R D2 R2 F' U2 
2. 11.67 L F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L' B F2 U' L U2 F R2 
3. 10.90 R L D' R' B R' D' F' R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B D' 
4. (15.32) L2 U' R2 U B2 R' B R2 B U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 
5. 9.37 F' R2 D' L B U' R' D R2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-07-24
avg of 5: 10.57

Time List:
1. 10.99 R2 D2 B U' F R2 D' B L' F' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
2. (11.67) B2 R2 L' U B D' F' D2 R F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' 
3. 10.54 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' U' B' D' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' 
4. (9.82) F R' U2 R2 D' L2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R' L' F2 B2 L' F' R' 
5. 10.19 L F D2 U2 L U2 F2 R U2 B2 L B2 F2 D L2 B' D F2 U' L2

+ 12.13 ao100

I've started learning TTLL+ in full.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 10, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-10
avg of 100: 11.98

YES about damn time. So happy with this. Was very close and hovered around 12.04-12.09 area for a while but then BFG Division came on and it was over. Go faster music coming in clutch.


----------



## LBr (Aug 11, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> I've started learning TTLL+ in full.


whats that?


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 11, 2021)

LBr said:


> whats that?


TTLL with two misoriented corners, one being in the D layer and the other being the one that belongs in the D layer. The +/- just denotes the direction they are twisted in.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 12, 2021)

Putting progress on the backbench for a while. Won't focus on getting faster.


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 28, 2021)

F R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 F' U F2 R2 B R U2 B U2 B'

U' D' L' D' B' F' U F L' U2 R2 //eocross but inefficient
L U L2' U' L //1st
U' R' U2 R2 U R' //2nd
d2 // bad habit
U' L' U' L // 3rd
R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // TTLL+

// 10.05 35stm 3.48tps

I'm not back, not yet. This solve elicited a flurry of emotions. 3.4 TPS??? I suck. 35stm???? I'm a god.


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 8, 2021)

In other news

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-08
avg of 5: 10.33

Time List:
1. (9.20) L2 F B2 D' R B2 U R2 B' R' F2 D2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 L 
2. 11.61 F L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 U' B F' U2 L D B' U2 R U' F 
3. (12.63) F2 R2 D' B D2 B' R U' D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 
4. 9.26 U R U' D' L' U2 B2 R F' D L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 U' 
5. 10.13 U2 R L B' U R' D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R

PB ao5.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 20, 2021)

Hit the zone. Stayed up past midnight to turn plastic puzzle. 

These were the rewards. 

Ao25: 11.40
Ao50: 11.50
Ao100: 11.82
Ao200: 11.99
Ao500: 12.09

And far less importantly

Ao1000: 12.24
Ao2000: 12.45

Allll PB's


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 30, 2021)

Honesty kinda forgot this thread existed. 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-30
avg of 5: 10.04

Time List:
1. 9.23 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' D2 R D2 R' D' B2 
2. 9.63 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U F' U R' D' B2 U R2 B2 
3. 11.25 L2 U2 R' F L U' B D B2 U2 F' L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 B' 
4. (12.13) R D2 F2 B R U R2 L' D R2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 
5. (8.83) F R' B' F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' L' B U2 R U' R2 U'

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-30
avg of 12: 10.97

Time List:
1. 11.40 L' U' R2 D L' B U' B L U' D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U 
2. 11.52 D2 F' R2 D2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R B F U2 F L' 
3. 11.34 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' F' L R' U F R' B U L' 
4. 11.81 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 L' D' B2 F' L U2 R2 F R 
5. 10.25 U' L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 F' D' U' L F' D' R 
6. (9.68) R' U' D' F B2 D B D F2 L F2 B2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 U' 
7. 10.29 F2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' B D B2 L2 B' L B' D R 
8. 12.33 F' L2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B' L' D2 R2 D B L F2 R' 
9. 9.76 B R B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R D2 F R' U F R2 
10. (15.16) D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L' B2 F R D' R' 
11. 11.10 L' D' F B' R' L' B' L U2 L2 U2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 
12. 9.89 D' L' D R B' L2 D' R' D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D

Sub 12 ao500


----------



## UNO_FASY (Oct 2, 2021)

First sub 10 CT user soon


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 3, 2021)

UNO_FASY said:


> First sub 10 CT user soon


Sub 10 probably not, sub CT, maybe. 

As for right now, I seem to be sub 12 though.


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 5, 2021)

I've still been on and off working through TTLL+, and I'm just over halfway through. Unfortunately, due to college starting a few weeks ago, I have far less free time.


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 7, 2021)

U F' U2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' D B2 U L' U R2 U' B

F D F' R' U' L2 D' // could have been 6 mover but am dumb
R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L U L' // 4th pair
// pause for effect
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL
U' U' U' // good auf 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

// 9.15 43 moves 4.69TPS

four free pairs and I choke LL


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 10, 2021)

D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F U R' B2 D' L F' U R

 y2 D' R' U D' L' F R' L' // eocross 
U L U' L' // 1st pair
 U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair 
U' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
 U2 R U' R' // TSLE 
U U' D //the recog was fast so ignore the UU' its fine
 R2 U2 R2' U R2 U R2' D' U' // TTLL 

// 41 moves 7.44 = 5.5tps

And that's a new PB single.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F U R' B2 D' L F' U R
> 
> y2 D' R' U D' L' F R' L' // eocross
> U L U' L' // 1st pair
> ...


Remind me what TSLE and TTLL was? And how much algs there are.


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Remind me what TSLE and TTLL was?


TSLE - insert the last F2L edge while orienting the 5 remaining corners 

TTLL - Permute everything


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 16, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-15
avg of 100: 11.52

Time List:
(9.05), 11.02, 11.52, 11.77, (9.37), 10.67, 11.10, 12.49, 12.98, (13.86), 9.49, 13.25, 9.53, 12.35, 10.43, 10.57, 13.02, 12.08, 11.31, 10.77, 12.35, 11.26, (13.86), 12.69, 9.46, 11.96, 9.88, 12.25, 11.91, 11.99, (14.16), 12.96, 11.83, 11.95, 13.84, 11.99, 10.86, 12.31, (9.09), 11.36, 13.37, 13.49, 10.05, 9.64, 10.21, 10.17, 12.67, (14.82), 10.48, 12.33, 13.52, 10.82, (14.79), 9.57, 11.59, 12.70, 10.83, 11.14, 11.32, 11.97, 10.79, 10.88, 10.73, 10.88, 12.46, 11.80, 11.80, 11.03, 10.28, 11.27, 12.10, (9.36), 9.47, 11.10, 11.70, 10.78, 10.82, 10.66, 13.24, 10.61, 13.58, 11.94, 11.16, 11.09, 13.72, 11.82, 11.89, 12.96, 10.96, 9.99, 11.54, 11.48, 11.37, 12.35, 12.07, 11.55, 10.68, 11.82, 11.04, (9.14)

ColorfulPockets was "comfortably sub-13" and I'm 100% past that point now. The only other CT solver that was relatively high-profile within the community was Chris Tran himself. The most recent video we have of him solving is from a few months back where he does about 40-50ish solves and averaged 11.55. This AO100 is sub-Chris Tran. If I can get this to be global I may just be the fastest active CTer


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 16, 2021)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-15
> avg of 100: 11.52
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I always believed you!


----------



## BLUE JIANGUO (Oct 17, 2021)

I like zz-ct,this is a good slove,I think zz-ct is easier than zz-a,zz-ct alg(190）<zz-a alg（470）


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-17
single: 6.64

Time List:
1. 6.64 D2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 F U' F' R B F' L' F2 D' L2 U'

Is this PB? yes. 
Can I reconstruct it? no. 
Am I counting it anyway? yes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 17, 2021)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-17
> single: 6.64
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I see no reason to not count


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-24
avg of 5: 9.87

Time List:
1. (7.19) B R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 D L D U' F2 R B' D' 
2. (11.13) L2 U B L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' U B2 R' B F U2 
3. 9.04 L' D R2 B D' R' L2 F B2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 R 
4. 9.99 U2 F R2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F D2 L R' B U' R' D F2 D R' 
5. 10.57 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 R F D L' F' D U B2 F2

First sub 10 ao5. 

Here's a reconstruction of the 7.19


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 25, 2021)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-24
> avg of 5: 9.87
> 
> Time List:
> ...


That 9.99 though


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 19, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-18
avg of 5: 9.62

Time List:
1. 9.54 L' U F' D R F D2 R2 D' F' U2 F D2 F' B' D2 B U2 R2 F' 
2. 9.54 L D2 B2 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B D' U R2 F' R' F' 
3. (10.69) F2 U F' U2 L U F R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 R' F2 
4. 9.77 F' D' R2 U' B2 R F2 D U2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B L2 F 
5. (9.11) B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B' L D' U' B' R' U' F D B

what an average. absolute banger.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 20, 2021)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-18
> avg of 5: 9.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Can we get a recon?


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 20, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Can we get a recon?


This avg was literally 48 hours ago and off camera, there's no chance


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 27, 2021)

Woke up in the morning, chillin in bed, get fullstep pb. Okay. 

Generated By csTimer on 2021-11-27
single: 7.50

Time List:
1. 7.50 R2 B' U' R' F D R' B D' L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U2

y2 L B' D F L2 U R2 D2 // accidental xeocross
L' U L2 U' L' // 2nd pair 
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' // TSLE
R F' R U R2' U' R' F R' S R2 S' U2 // TTLL but with wack execution

// 38 stm 7.50 = 5.06tps

I've recently been thinking about how I get a bunch of these lucky low move solves. Turns out I have 6 actual reconned solves in 30-39 moves region. Here's the recons! 

The 7.50 from above
9.79
10.05
8.42
7.93
10.49

I believe these are in reverse chronological order, so newest at the top and oldest at the bottom. A few may be out of place though.


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 13, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-13
avg of 5: 9.54

Time List:
1. (9.32) U L' D2 B' L' F2 D F' U2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L B 
2. (11.76) D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' L' D' F R D' U' L R2 F2 
3. 9.34 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' R' F L' D2 F L D U B R 
4. 9.68 R2 B' U2 B D2 L2 F R2 B' U2 R2 L' B2 R' F' D' U R' F' U2 B 
5. 9.60 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R F L' D L2 R' F'

Was just watching a cubing stream on Twitch, while doing my own solves, and happened to get a pb ao5. Very nice. 
In other news, ao1k is finally below 11.5! Took a while as I managed to drop it to 11.51 a while ago while spamming solves on a very good day, but for a while after that I wasn't able to recreate that success or improve. But I've gotten a nice little bump in progress and my ao1k currently sits at 11.44, with my ao2k now at 11.51. 
I have a sub 11 Ao25, and wanna get a sub 11 ao50.


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 21, 2021)

New PB ao100. Time dump incoming:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-12-21
avg of 100: 11.13

Time List:
9.68, 11.12, 11.16, 12.02, 11.10, (9.28), 13.69, 10.23, (15.08), 9.96, 9.87, 13.39, 10.94, 10.87, 11.64, 9.65, 10.30, (15.09), 10.21, 14.07, 10.69, 9.60, (7.53), 10.60, 11.65, 10.49, 11.94, 14.05, 11.73, 11.71, 10.65, (14.55), 10.91, 10.14, 13.66, 11.63, (9.31), 11.15, 10.30, 10.65, (15.15), 11.57, (8.87), 10.70, 11.41, 9.94, 10.42, 10.25, 11.55, 12.18, 10.16, 11.13, 10.19, 10.75, 12.72, 13.21, 10.45, 11.49, 11.96, (14.58), 12.12, 9.93, 11.14, 11.60, 9.96, 10.90, 12.22, (8.02), 10.53, 11.35, 9.86, 10.78, 9.43, 9.38, 11.88, 12.32, 10.91, 11.09, 11.20, 10.92, 9.91, 10.60, 10.08, 13.67, 9.41, 12.35, 9.95, 13.77, 9.96, 13.07, 9.98, 13.17, 11.62, 10.23, 11.57, 9.74, 11.11, 10.60, 10.60, 11.50


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 31, 2021)

Who's ready for cubedesk screenshots instead of cstimer ctrl c + ctrl v


Nice PBs for average of 12 - 100
Shame I couldn't scrape a sub 11 ao100. 

anyway - how about some recons? 

This 7.38 I got yesterday 
This 7.74 I got eight solves later
This crazy 8.61 with 3 free pairs
This 9.71 with an ACCIDENTAL XXEOCROSS. Three second pause, and still sub 10? Yikes. 

Yeah if you couldn't tell I decided to give cubedesk a try for a week or so. It seems to give me very generous scrambles.


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 1, 2022)

As I start writing this, it is 00:13 on the 1st of January 2022. A new year. So, let's recap what I've done this year! 
- Finished learning full TTLL and TSLE, making me a full ZZ-CT user
- Gone from averaging 18 to averaging low 11 (more on that below) 
- I started with a PB single of 9.29, and now its 6.64! 
- Started a YouTube channel
- Turned myself into emojis in the ZZ Method discord, and in the monkeytype discord (despite not being in monkeytype nor owning a keyboard at the time...) 


As my last accomplishment of 2021: I present this sub 11 ao100 I got a few hours ago

It's been a lot of fun, Speedsolving. Here's to another year of improvement.


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 13, 2022)

The goal for 2022 is sub 10.


Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-13
avg of 100: 10.98

good start.


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-20
avg of 500: 10.99

I have a sneaking suspicion I am slowly going mental but here is a nice Ao500 which I will lose immediately tomorrow by cubing in college and being slow


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 23, 2022)

10.94 ao500
11.02 ao1000

Soon.


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-27
avg of 1000: 10.98

massive dub for Swagrid


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 28, 2022)

New pb ao5, 12, and 25. We take these.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 5: 9.11

Time List:
1. 9.21 U L2 D' U L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L U' F R' U' R D F' L2 F 
2. 9.50 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U L' U' L B D U2 R' D' U2 
3. (10.59) F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U F2 U R B2 D' 
4. 8.63 R' U' L F D2 R B' L' U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 
5. (8.44) L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D F' L2 R' B' U B' L2 F' D2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 12: 10.15

Time List:
1. 9.86 B R' U2 B' R2 U' B' R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R D2 L F2 U L 
2. 10.77 F' R B' R U' B2 R2 B' L U R2 L2 U R2 D L2 D R2 L2 B2 
3. 10.89 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' L D' R2 B' L F D2 B' R 
4. (11.89) U2 B' R' D2 L' B2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' D' B2 L U2 L F D' 
5. 9.95 F2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U' B L' R' D' R2 D2 
6. 9.21 U L2 D' U L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L U' F R' U' R D F' L2 F 
7. 9.50 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U L' U' L B D U2 R' D' U2 
8. 10.59 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U F2 U R B2 D' 
9. 8.63 R' U' L F D2 R B' L' U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 
10. (8.44) L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D F' L2 R' B' U B' L2 F' D2 U2 
11. 10.74 U L F' R2 B' L2 B F2 D2 F U2 R U' L' R' F D' B2 L 
12. 11.38 U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' D' B2 D F D R B L' U F

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 25: 10.52

also got the chance to race Phil Yu on cubedesk, lost 5-1 but at least took 1.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 5, 2022)

6.64[The better 6.64] L' F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 F U' B' F2 D R2 U R @2022-02-01 12:40:33

It's another 6.64. My only two sub 7's are both 6.64. Unbelievable.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-05
avg of 100: 10.76

slowly but surely. new pb ao100. Been mostly trying to turn a little slower in solve to improve my lookahead, and thinking about fingertricks during eocross. It's paying off. I could saying it's working slowly but it's only been like 2 days.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-06 
single: 9.80

That... is my new Petrus PB, and my second sub 10 with Petrus. It is also Petrus-CT.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy late anniversary with your progression thread.


I wish I could have that dedication.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-13
avg of 12: 10.00

Time List:
1. 10.69 F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 L F' D B U' B2 F2 R' 
2. (8.87) U B2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L' F U F' D2 L2 D' U L F 
3. (11.34) F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L D B2 F U' L' D B U' 
4. 10.66 F2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B L U B2 F' R2 U F2 R2 
5. 11.01 B' U R' F2 D' R' B2 R' B U' F2 R2 D R2 D L2 U F2 D B2 
6. 9.90 B' U' F' U2 B F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D' F' D2 L R U' R 
7. 9.39 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R U' B R' D' F' U' B' L D 
8. 9.28 U R' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D F D L' U2 R' U 
9. 10.63 D' L' U B2 U2 R' U F L2 B' L2 B R2 L2 F L2 B2 D F 
10. 8.93 B2 L' D' B2 R' U R2 D R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' U' 
11. 8.92 F R' U L U2 D2 F U' R F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 
12. 10.59 F2 R F D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R F' L2 U R' B' U

Words cannot describe the emotion. Most agonising skill issue I've ever witnessed. 

Anyway pb ao12-50

12: 10.00
25: 10.31
50: 10.50


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 22, 2022)

All it took was a 10.00 ao12, a 10.01 ao12, three 10.09 ao12s, a 10.07 ao12, and many 10.1x ao12s, but it's here


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-22
avg of 12: 9.99

Time List:
1. 10.37 U L B D' R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 D R2 F D' L D B2 F' L2 
2. 11.30 F' L2 B U' B2 L B2 D R2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B R' 
3. 9.79 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 L' F' U' R2 B' L U2 R2 B' 
4. 9.41 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U F2 U F2 L R B' D' U L' F' L2 D2 
5. 9.86 F D' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F L2 R B' D B' F R' D2 
6. 9.27 R' B' R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 U L' B' R F2 R' F' U 
7. (8.29) R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F U F' U' L' D' B2 
8. 10.13 U L F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L U2 L' R2 F2 B' D L F' L F R D' U2 
9. (12.14) U B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 L' R D B L' R' U B R2 U 
10. 10.11 U' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B2 L' B R B' R' U L2 R 
11. 9.62 R D' U2 L2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' 
12. 10.04 R F' B R2 U2 B' L2 D' B' L' F2 R U2 L B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-26
avg of 12: 9.89

Time List:
1. 8.40 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D' F' U2 F U F' U 
2. 10.12 L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F R' F2 L' D L2 R B D2 U 
3. 8.99 B U2 R' D F2 R' B D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B 
4. 10.06 F' D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 U' F' R' D' R' B' L' F' L' 
5. (8.02) D2 B F L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B R' 
6. 9.94 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D U F2 R2 L U' B' L' B R' U B D2 B2 
7. (14.98) F L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D L D L2 B D F' L2 D2 U2 
8. 10.84 B L' U' R2 U2 F B2 U' B U' B2 U D R2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 
9. 9.88 L2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 F' R' U' F2 L' U' B L2 F2 L2 
10. 9.85 L2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' F D2 R2 D R' B' F U 
11. 8.89 R L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B' F L' F2 U F' L2 D R 
12. 11.96 R D2 B U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L F2 R2 D' U R' B' U' L'

Skill issue resolved. Also - Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-26
avg of 100: 10.49

Blistering progress these past few days.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 6, 2022)

!! PB single alert !!


Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
single: 5.85

Time List:
1. 5.85 U' B2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R D F' D L R F' U' F2

(U' D) R' U' F R' L D' // eocross 
U L U' L' // 1st pair 
U' L' U' L // 2nd pair 
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 // TSLE 
R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U' R2 U' // TTLL 
// 41stm 5.85s 7.00TPS

First sub 6, jump down from 6.64 x2.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 8, 2022)

Congrats!
I don't know what ZZ-CT WB is but you've gotta be pretty close right?
Edit: Fullstep too holy


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 8, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Congrats!
> I don't know what ZZ-CT WB is but you've gotta be pretty close right?
> Edit: Fullstep too holy


Depending on how lenient you are, CT WB is either a 4.8x by Koda, or a 5.41 by Radmac.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-13
avg of 12: 9.81

Time List:
9.61, 9.97, (8.33), 10.06, (10.97), 10.18, 10.09, 10.25, 10.33, 9.85, 8.81, 8.90

Small PB, but a PB nonetheless


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-18
avg of 5: 9.00

Time List:
1. 9.74 D' L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U B L D2 B D F' D' L' F2 
2. 8.41 U' R' D2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B R U2 R2 U' F2 D 
3. (11.99) B U' R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 B2 L2 R B L' D' R' D' F' 
4. (7.96) F L' D F R2 F2 L' U2 F' R' F2 R L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 
5. 8.84 L' F' U L' D' R' U F B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D R

PB! 

although it does feel a little like mockery to get the 9.00, a PB is a PB and we take those


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 19, 2022)

And the very next day, while "watching" the 3bld in comp, a new pb ao5. 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-19
avg of 5: 8.84

Time List:
1. (11.11) D' L' F R L2 U2 D' L' F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 
2. 8.69 L' B' R2 U' F U B F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 R' 
3. 8.63 F D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U' B' U' F D2 R D' R' D 
4. 9.20 D2 F2 B R L' U' F2 D' L' D2 F L2 B U2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 B2 
5. (8.18) L2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U R B' U F2


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 20, 2022)

Official results, courtesy of WSMO22

3x3 was very rough. The first two rounds I was trembling incredibly hard. My fingers were shaking like iOS apps when you long press one of them. One of my judges recognised that I was using ZZ-CT though, which was very cool. In finals, I was a lot calmer, but did a Ja perm instead of Jb, leading me to DNF'ing an 11.38. If this hadn't been a DNF, the ao5 would be 11.78.

For my first ever comp, I'm pretty happy with the results. Nerves were tough but I reached every goal I had, except for sub 12 3x3 ao5.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 20, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Official results, courtesy of WSMO22
> 
> 3x3 was very rough. The first two rounds I was trembling incredibly hard. My fingers were shaking like iOS apps when you long press one of them. One of my judges recognised that I was using ZZ-CT though, which was very cool. In finals, I was a lot calmer, but did a Ja perm instead of Jb, leading me to DNF'ing an 11.38. If this hadn't been a DNF, the ao5 would be 11.78.
> 
> For my first ever comp, I'm pretty happy with the results. Nerves were tough but I reached every goal I had, except for sub 12 3x3 ao5.


Yes I saw you there instantly recognisable with the ZZ-CT.
laughs in sub-12 ao5


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Mar 20, 2022)

After method March, I might make my own progression thing with APB
Seems like a pretty fun thing to do


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 20, 2022)

SuperDuperSir said:


> After method March, I might make my own progression thing with APB
> Seems like a pretty fun thing to do


Bruh why post this in someone else’s thread? If you’re gonna do it just do it.


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 7, 2022)

I had quite a good day yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-07
avg of 12: 9.64

Time List:
9.22, 8.99, 10.48, (8.17), 8.55, 9.93, 9.48, (12.33), 10.22, 8.94, 11.01, 9.54

and

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-07
avg of 50: 10.13

and

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-07
avg of 100: 10.28

Been stable in averaging 10.5-10.6 recently, but over the past few days I've been sitting around 10.4 and then yesterday was just ridiculous.


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-07
avg of 5: 8.50

Time List:
1. 9.18 D2 R' U R2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 L D B 
2. 7.71 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 F D R' U2 B2 U' L R' U F 
3. 8.60 F L2 D' F' R U B2 D B F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D 
4. (7.04) U' F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L 
5. (11.13) U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L U2 L F' U' L' R' B U' B'

Also did a full ao100 in one sitting for the first time in a while, came out at 10.46. Can see myself being comfortably sub 10.5 real soon.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 7, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
avg of 100: 10.13

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
avg of 12: 9.55

Time List:
1. (8.68) L' B2 L D R L2 B2 D' F' R F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 B2 R L F2 U2 
2. 10.84 L B2 R B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U L' U B' U2 B' 
3. 9.18 D' F2 U2 L2 D F2 U B2 U F2 L2 R D U' B' L' F L F U' 
4. (11.28) D' B L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U R2 U L F' D B U' F R' B' 
5. 9.14 R2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R D2 F2 U' R' D2 F R2 D2 B R U' 
6. 8.93 F' D2 L' D' R U2 B D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 R L D2 L2 F 
7. 9.30 B' U' L B2 L F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 R D F U' F R2 D' L' 
8. 9.24 F U2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F L B' R D2 F R2 D' U L U2 
9. 9.49 L' D B L2 U R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D R B L' B2 U2 L2 R 
10. 9.33 R' D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 B' U2 L F L2 U' B' F' 
11. 10.81 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' R U2 F R B2 D' F' D 
12. 9.28 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L B' L2 D F2 L' U2 B R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 22, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
> avg of 100: 10.13
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
> ...


Phenomenal!


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 24, 2022)

BIG NEWS

First off, broke the pb ao12 again 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 9.47

Time List:
(7.55), 8.95, 9.82, 10.77, 8.60, 11.02, (11.06), 9.81, 9.28, 8.51, 9.45, 8.49

But most importantly:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 50: 9.97

Time List:
9.93, 9.80, 8.58, 10.85, 10.77, 10.53, 8.86, 10.52, 9.99, 9.40, 9.86, 10.12, 9.58, 9.02, 10.67, 9.31, 8.46, (11.55), 9.89, 9.94, 10.92, (7.97), (8.27), 10.03, 10.39, 10.09, (14.99), 10.96, 11.21, 10.88, 10.96, 9.23, 8.30, 9.05, 9.59, 10.44, 11.28, (8.14), 9.95, 10.82, 9.38, (12.64), 10.22, 10.34, 9.60, 8.75, 10.72, 10.94, 9.40, 9.12


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 24, 2022)

hi swagrid i rember you from discord. Which is better Thunderclap or Wuwei


----------



## Swagrid (May 21, 2022)

So. Close.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (May 21, 2022)

ok


----------



## OtterCuber (May 21, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> View attachment 19367
> So. Close.


You'll get it.


----------



## Swagrid (May 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
avg of 100: 9.99
Time List: 9.22, (7.29), 9.39, 10.67, 9.78, 9.25, 9.73, 9.03, 11.02, 10.41, 8.96, 11.66, 9.62, 10.89, (12.36), 8.53, 9.79, 9.41, 10.66, 8.86, 9.95, 9.12, 10.71, 11.10, 9.99, 9.04, 11.46, 9.62, 9.09, 10.05, (8.51), 10.28, 11.13, 10.22, 10.02, (11.99), 10.08, 9.85, 11.85, 9.56, 9.77, 8.77, 9.78, 8.67, (12.96), 11.62, 8.95, 9.61, 11.68, 9.77, 9.06, 10.05, 9.76, 9.67, 11.12, 11.77, 9.64, (8.42), 10.54, (8.18), 9.94, 8.56, 10.12, 11.68, 9.93, 10.04, 11.25, 10.16, 9.79, (7.11), 11.41, 10.41, 9.62, 10.20, 9.99, 10.68, 11.21, 8.80, (11.91), 10.73, 9.48, 10.20, 8.76, 8.93, 11.09, 8.62, (13.31), 9.51, 9.21, 9.26, 11.05, 9.24, 10.14, 10.38, 10.13, 9.74, 9.84, 10.25, 10.28, 8.64

It is done. Sub 10 ao100 with ZZ-CT. Wow that feels great.
Let's do what everyone loves to do to celebrate. Maths.

The first solve done this month was solve number 16906 in my session.
I currently have 19511 solves in my session.
This month alone, I have 18 LL/TTLL skips.
That comes out to one LL skip every *144.72* solves.
Inherent CT TTLL skip odds are 1/360, so why are mine 1/145? Well, I know a fair few OLS algs.
I wouldn't call myself a C++ user, as that would require using OLS as the default and TSLE when it is better, but I use TSLE as the default with OLS when I know them. So yes, this average is still a CT average. And yes, my LL skip odds are genuinely that good.


----------



## Swagrid (May 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-31
avg of 100: 9.89

had a good day


----------



## L1meDaBestest (Jun 1, 2022)

Has it been determined which OLS cases it's better to use TSLE for?


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 1, 2022)

L1meDaBestest said:


> Has it been determined which OLS cases it's better to use TSLE for?


I used the Trangium's MCC on the ols algs a couple months ago and got a general idea of when it's best to use tsle over ols. Basically, for the green algs you use ols, the white ones are inconclusive, and the red algs use tsle.








C++ Algs


Algs Edge in UF N 3 corners oriented (UN3),Notes C1: (R U' R D) (R' U R D') (R' U' R') L' U2 R U R' U2 L C2: U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' R',Green,Red,Neutral Algs C3: U' R U R' L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L C4: U (R U' R' U' R U') (R' U R U' R') C5: U' R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' 2 corners oriented (UN...




docs.google.com


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 1, 2022)

L1meDaBestest said:


> Has it been determined which OLS cases it's better to use TSLE for?


PiKeeper's sheet might be the best indicator, general consensus though is that you use TSLE for 3 movers and 3 movers only


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 19, 2022)

Decided to practice eocross movecount and uh

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-18
avg of 50: 8.93

aboslutely lost in the sauce. Nice and efficient, hopefully this can translate into better solves


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 21, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-21
avg of 100: 10.01

Time List:
9.76, 9.62, (7.38), 9.73, 9.92, 11.82, 11.57, 9.95, 9.64, 12.05, 9.75, 10.35, 10.56, (8.11), 10.68, 9.72, 8.98, 11.07, 9.29, 10.24, 10.47, 10.48, 9.32, 8.91, 9.22, 9.85, 9.92, 11.46, 10.31, 10.56, 8.95, 9.04, 9.53, 9.59, (12.54), 9.88, 9.55, (7.79), (12.47), 9.01, (12.11), 10.16, 11.05, 10.70, 8.77, 10.20, 8.86, 10.41, 9.64, (12.46), 8.73, 10.45, 9.90, 9.10, 9.31, 11.21, 11.60, 10.06, 9.72, 8.41, (12.68), 11.95, 10.74, 10.40, 9.57, 9.80, 10.80, 9.26, 9.78, 9.80, 11.32, 10.15, 9.51, 9.90, 10.58, 8.35, 11.18, 10.90, 9.57, 11.06, 9.44, 8.59, 9.32, 9.56, 8.54, 11.27, (6.35), 8.97, 11.61, 9.38, 9.54, 10.38, 9.59, 10.58, (7.84), 10.90, 10.82, 10.03, 9.20, 9.77

First ao100 back after a weekend of just eocross practice. On the one hand, I'll take anything sub 10.2. On the other, bruh.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 21, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-21
> avg of 100: 10.01
> 
> Time List:
> ...


almost sub-10


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> bruh


a bruh moment indeed

hopefully you can get back rolling in that sub 10 sauce


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 22, 2022)

Inspired by the drive to beat the 10.01 ao100 from yesterday and get a non-rolling sub 10 ao100, I got to work today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-22
avg of 100: 10.01

Time List:
10.03, 10.19, 11.88, 8.88, 9.89, 9.68, 9.37, 9.76, 9.34, 9.55, 10.73, 10.37, (12.37), 9.55, 10.57, 10.89, 9.82, 8.75, 10.98, 9.84, 9.04, 9.55, 9.77, 9.46, (8.16), 10.04, (13.59), 11.16, 9.00, 10.46, 9.12, 8.61, 9.95, 12.00, 9.53, (12.39), 10.28, 11.14, 10.49, 9.68, 10.38, 9.94, 10.10, 9.32, 9.60, 9.04, 9.96, 9.71, 8.57, 10.94, 8.78, 8.59, 10.25, 10.28, 9.04, (8.10), 11.44, 9.85, 11.35, 9.56, 12.25, 9.60, 10.71, 11.49, 9.89, 10.53, 9.28, 9.64, 10.24, 10.51, (13.32), 11.70, 9.50, 10.11, (8.31), 9.22, (7.79), (8.00), 8.78, 10.05, 9.69, 8.36, (14.39), 9.46, 9.79, 9.68, 11.29, 9.84, 11.05, 9.45, 11.31, 9.13, 10.35, 11.22, 12.26, 8.71, 10.08, 9.73, 9.86, 10.46

bit of a joke innit

However, this session was also very sweet.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-22
avg of 5: 8.36

Time List:
1. 8.31 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B L B D R B' D2 B2 D L2 
2. (9.22) U' R2 U2 L' U R2 D B' U B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D 
3. (7.79) D B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 R U' F U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 
4. 8.00 D2 B2 L B D F' U D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 R' U L 
5. 8.78 U2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' U' B D' L D' R' B F

This is a PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-22
avg of 12: 9.13

Time List:
1. 8.31 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B L B D R B' D2 B2 D L2 
2. 9.22 U' R2 U2 L' U R2 D B' U B2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D 
3. (7.79) D B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 R U' F U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 
4. 8.00 D2 B2 L B D F' U D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 R' U L 
5. 8.78 U2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' U' B D' L D' R' B F 
6. 10.05 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 L' F2 D2 F' R B' D U' F 
7. 9.69 U2 B D2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L U2 B U2 B D' B R2 U 
8. 8.36 D2 F' L F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 B U2 L' F2 L2 F' R 
9. (14.39) L' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L B U' F L F2 R2 
10. 9.46 D2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 F' R' F2 L' B2 U' R D L' R' 
11. 9.79 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' L B' U' L' F R 
12. 9.68 B2 R2 U' R' D R L' D2 B' D2 B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U' F'

And this is a PB


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-29
avg of 5: 8.02

Time List:
1. (7.45) F2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L U' B R' B' F2 D L' U' F' 
2. 7.92 L F2 B2 D' R2 U' L' U' B' L' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 
3. (12.61) R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' U' B2 U' R B2 U B D U2 
4. 8.30 F2 U' B' L2 U B2 L' F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 R U' R 
5. 7.83 U2 B U2 B F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D U L B L' B' F' D' L2

forgor to post


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-02
avg of 100: 10.00

Time List:
9.91, 9.78, (8.26), 10.08, 10.41, (12.09), 10.72, 10.44, 11.27, 10.40, 9.54, (12.43), 9.55, 12.05, 11.04, 9.66, 9.60, 11.78, 11.05, 9.01, 8.78, 10.64, 8.38, 11.09, (13.33), 9.20, 8.88, 10.06, 9.81, 10.52, 9.93, 9.19, 9.56, 10.94, 9.89, 9.76, 9.48, 11.00, 10.74, 9.51, 9.76, 10.03, 11.36, 9.20, 8.80, 9.97, 10.11, 9.46, 8.28, (7.95), 9.47, 9.96, 9.50, 10.31, 9.72, (12.19), 11.30, 10.53, 8.50, 11.31, 9.56, 9.42, 9.33, 10.11, 8.44, 9.62, 9.11, 10.18, 10.82, 8.87, 10.50, 9.18, 10.39, 10.64, 11.23, 9.95, 9.94, 11.10, 8.91, (7.83), 10.48, (12.53), 9.46, 10.63, 10.18, 8.86, 9.93, 10.46, 10.02, (8.23), 10.31, 9.57, 10.12, 9.74, (7.64), 8.76, 9.84, 10.35, 11.45, 10.94

hip hip hooray for non-rolling averages


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-07
avg of 100: 9.98

Time List:
8.95, 9.31, 12.41, 10.40, 9.70, 8.89, 10.68, 10.00, 8.68, 10.20, (13.68), 11.96, 9.64, 9.52, 10.15, (7.72), (13.60), 9.04, 9.44, 11.88, 9.00, 11.30, 8.75, 9.60, 9.19, 9.91, 9.67, (13.31), 8.74, 11.30, (8.04), 10.54, 8.81, 10.95, (8.00), 10.01, 9.45, 9.77, 9.85, 11.88, 12.08, 9.20, 8.45, 10.97, 10.31, 9.11, 9.38, 10.99, 11.17, 9.55, 11.90, 9.02, (8.32), 12.06, 11.34, 9.00, 10.19, 8.95, 10.56, 9.86, 9.51, 9.88, 9.42, (7.68), 10.58, 11.86, 9.61, 12.00, 10.55, 8.77, 9.16, 10.05, 9.60, 9.22, 9.97, 9.96, 11.27, 8.86, 9.24, (13.80), 9.87, 9.20, 11.61, 8.76, 9.10, (12.82), 10.73, 8.79, 9.35, 9.19, 10.64, 10.43, 9.84, 8.95, 8.80, 9.76, 8.52, 9.58, 9.73, 11.96

Oh, it was worth it. Non-rolling ao100. Sub 10. Feels amazing.


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 12, 2022)

Just had a hell of a sitting
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-12
avg of 100: 9.92

Time List:
11.85, 10.09, 9.94, 9.07, 9.18, 10.14, 10.23, 9.95, 8.83, 9.47, 12.16, 9.71, 11.23, 9.87, 11.08, 10.34, 9.67, 9.72, (12.34), 8.85, (8.25), 9.62, 10.31, 10.29, 10.27, 9.21, (7.54), 12.01, 9.07, (8.46), 10.28, 10.70, 10.03, 9.70, 9.29, 8.65, 9.68, 9.37, 8.66, 9.58, 8.94, 9.08, (13.47), (7.97), 9.52, (8.39), 9.96, 8.86, 10.71, 9.59, 10.91, 8.79, (12.31), 9.53, 9.42, 9.23, 9.58, 10.09, 10.24, 12.09, 11.85, 10.08, 11.41, 9.57, 9.79, 10.02, 10.14, 11.38, 10.98, 10.52, 9.89, 8.47, 8.52, 10.77, 9.09, 9.34, 10.25, 10.79, 9.07, 9.15, 11.79, 9.96, 11.07, 9.82, 10.10, 9.89, 9.42, (12.76), 9.75, 9.36, 9.33, 10.91, 9.57, 9.60, 8.87, 8.70, 9.02, 10.68, (12.44), 9.21

As you can kinda tell, I started choking after like the 60th solve but it's still my fastest non-rolling ao100.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-12
avg of 12: 9.12

Time List:
9.29, 8.65, 9.68, 9.37, 8.66, 9.58, 8.94, 9.08, (13.47), (7.97), 9.52, 8.39

This is PB2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-12
avg of 5: 8.91

Time List:
9.21, (7.54), (12.01), 9.07, 8.46

idk even know how good this is but it's just cool (EDIT: PB32 lol)


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-14
avg of 1000: 9.98

Time List:
8.95, 9.31, (12.41), 10.40, 9.70, 8.89, 10.68, 10.00, 8.68, 10.20, (13.68), 11.96, 9.64, 9.52, 10.15, (7.72), (13.60), 9.04, 9.44, 11.88, 9.00, 11.30, 8.75, 9.60, 9.19, 9.91, 9.67, (13.31), 8.74, 11.30, (8.04), 10.54, 8.81, 10.95, (8.00), 10.01, 9.45, 9.77, 9.85, 11.88, 12.08, 9.20, (8.45), 10.97, 10.31, 9.11, 9.38, 10.99, 11.17, 9.55, 11.90, 9.02, (8.32), 12.06, 11.34, 9.00, 10.19, 8.95, 10.56, 9.86, 9.51, 9.88, 9.42, (7.68), 10.58, 11.86, 9.61, 12.00, 10.55, 8.77, 9.16, 10.05, 9.60, 9.22, 9.97, 9.96, 11.27, 8.86, 9.24, (13.80), 9.87, 9.20, 11.61, 8.76, 9.10, (12.82), 10.73, 8.79, 9.35, 9.19, 10.64, 10.43, 9.84, 8.95, 8.80, 9.76, 8.52, 9.58, 9.73, 11.96, 9.84, 8.99, (13.14), 9.30, 9.37, 10.62, 10.46, 10.61, 9.63, 10.90, 10.19, 9.14, 9.35, 9.55, 9.39, 9.83, 9.53, 11.18, 9.42, 10.02, 9.82, (12.47), 10.31, 9.71, 11.89, 9.89, 8.73, (12.87), 9.73, 10.47, 10.86, 10.38, 10.06, 9.39, 9.85, 8.79, 8.91, 10.07, 10.53, 11.19, 10.75, 10.28, 10.91, 10.21, 9.78, 9.88, 11.13, 9.40, 10.42, 9.97, 8.85, 9.16, 9.05, 8.58, 9.60, 9.87, 8.92, 11.57, (7.72), 9.10, (8.14), 8.95, (14.42), 10.61, 9.96, 11.60, 8.71, 11.18, 11.00, 10.27, 10.16, 10.41, 10.17, (13.27), 10.30, 9.12, 11.15, 10.11, 9.85, 9.90, 11.51, 9.95, 8.92, 9.88, 10.05, 10.29, 11.77, 9.58, 11.04, 9.79, 8.84, 9.63, 10.89, 11.92, 9.16, 9.22, (12.20), 9.46, 9.59, 9.88, 10.36, 11.11, (12.77), 11.01, 10.39, (7.58), 10.42, 10.77, 8.91, (8.37), 8.76, 9.83, 11.07, 10.21, 8.99, 11.56, 10.38, 8.68, 9.51, 8.77, 11.26, 9.36, 9.89, 10.92, 10.43, 9.91, 12.09, 10.13, 9.00, 9.64, 8.50, 10.93, 9.80, 9.87, 10.57, 10.15, 8.72, 9.37, (8.47), (12.20), 9.43, 9.37, 8.63, 10.04, 11.17, 9.61, 9.91, 9.04, 10.75, (15.03), 10.44, 8.62, 10.77, 10.59, 9.51, 9.53, 9.91, 10.25, 9.29, 11.09, 9.02, 10.15, 10.22, 11.03, 9.93, (12.45), 10.29, 11.11, 9.06, 8.95, 9.62, 8.61, 9.45, 9.24, 11.70, 8.97, 9.94, 9.32, 9.40, 9.89, 11.73, 9.21, 9.56, 11.03, 9.74, 10.15, 9.36, 9.76, 10.31, 9.53, 10.27, 9.67, 10.11, 10.37, 11.71, 9.90, 8.65, (8.25), 10.18, 10.72, 9.53, 10.37, 10.59, 9.51, 10.33, 10.32, 8.92, 11.22, 10.16, 9.86, (7.72), 11.08, 10.44, 10.07, 9.93, 9.38, (8.47), 12.03, 9.74, 8.91, 11.38, 10.40, 8.60, 9.84, (12.44), 9.45, 10.61, 9.94, 10.05, 11.44, 10.62, 10.11, 9.53, 10.70, 9.65, 8.96, 9.73, 9.67, 10.34, 9.83, 9.33, 9.48, 9.62, 9.95, 11.99, 10.25, 9.46, 8.77, 9.16, 10.35, 8.69, 10.00, 10.02, 10.01, 9.41, 11.86, 9.96, 9.70, 11.30, 9.54, 9.74, 9.96, 8.92, 10.68, 9.85, 10.68, 11.52, 10.27, 11.71, 12.14, 9.46, 10.39, 9.27, 9.27, 9.24, 9.64, 9.54, 9.64, 9.40, 10.05, 10.05, 10.44, 9.64, 9.71, 9.94, 10.25, 10.14, 10.53, 9.57, 11.03, 9.31, 9.76, 9.31, 9.77, 11.87, 9.95, 9.92, 8.76, 8.83, 9.89, 9.20, 11.20, 8.47, 9.84, 11.72, 10.09, 9.94, (12.16), 9.76, 10.12, 10.24, 8.87, 8.95, 9.81, (8.38), 9.38, 9.13, 9.72, (12.58), 8.67, 11.26, 11.50, 10.73, (8.16), 10.39, 10.94, 9.02, 10.02, 11.11, 8.78, (8.35), 10.00, 10.89, 11.15, 10.92, 10.04, 9.17, 11.21, 9.91, 9.34, 10.34, 9.61, 9.89, 10.21, 11.49, 9.52, (8.04), 10.05, 10.68, 11.41, 9.25, 9.03, 10.21, 9.60, 11.24, 9.90, 10.37, 8.95, 9.84, 9.41, 9.53, (13.00), (12.69), 10.30, 10.50, 9.29, 9.80, 10.41, 10.11, 8.49, 9.61, 9.52, 9.58, 9.88, 10.51, 10.03, 10.25, 9.78, 9.89, 9.30, (8.14), 9.93, 9.37, (12.75), 9.23, 11.43, 9.87, 10.97, 11.49, 9.73, 10.08, 9.43, 8.95, 9.22, 12.13, 10.47, 11.24, 9.64, 10.64, 9.94, 11.85, 10.09, 9.94, 9.07, 9.18, 10.14, 10.23, 9.95, 8.83, 9.47, 12.16, 9.71, 11.23, 9.87, 11.08, 10.34, 9.67, 9.72, (12.34), 8.85, (8.25), 9.62, 10.31, 10.29, 10.27, 9.21, (7.54), 12.01, 9.07, (8.46), 10.28, 10.70, 10.03, 9.70, 9.29, 8.65, 9.68, 9.37, 8.66, 9.58, 8.94, 9.08, (13.47), (7.97), 9.52, (8.39), 9.96, 8.86, 10.71, 9.59, 10.91, 8.79, (12.31), 9.53, 9.42, 9.23, 9.58, 10.09, 10.24, 12.09, 11.85, 10.08, 11.41, 9.57, 9.79, 10.02, 10.14, 11.38, 10.98, 10.52, 9.89, 8.47, 8.52, 10.77, 9.09, 9.34, 10.25, 10.79, 9.07, 9.15, 11.79, 9.96, 11.07, 9.82, 10.10, 9.89, 9.42, (12.76), 9.75, 9.36, 9.33, 10.91, 9.57, 9.60, 8.87, 8.70, 9.02, 10.68, (12.44), 9.21, 10.47, 9.26, 11.37, (8.12), 8.78, 10.75, 8.84, 9.53, (12.84), 9.21, 10.05, 11.05, 9.25, 10.47, 11.58, 11.56, 10.68, 9.89, 9.50, 10.14, 9.89, (6.72), 10.72, 10.25, 9.51, 11.57, 9.52, (6.98), 10.46, 12.13, 10.47, 9.26, 11.78, 10.30, 9.74, 9.31, 9.00, (7.33), 9.75, 11.32, (13.42), 10.00, 9.54, 9.57, 9.38, 9.26, 10.64, 9.77, 8.97, 9.93, 8.97, 11.80, 9.95, 10.16, 9.82, 9.57, 9.16, 9.86, 8.97, 8.72, 9.97, 10.29, 8.63, 10.23, 9.63, 9.10, 9.11, 9.47, (7.27), 10.96, (8.32), (12.42), 9.96, 8.53, 11.14, 10.32, 9.49, 11.06, 10.00, 9.57, 9.46, 10.00, 9.39, 9.87, 9.88, (8.41), (12.78), 9.93, 9.31, 9.92, 11.67, 11.08, 10.21, 8.81, (17.72), 9.65, 9.81, 10.84, 10.46, 8.75, 10.80, 10.17, (12.24), 9.40, 10.13, 10.12, 9.14, 11.30, 9.85, 10.22, 10.56, 10.44, 9.11, 10.34, 8.98, (7.63), 9.80, 8.74, 11.88, (13.60), 9.72, 10.06, 9.70, 10.21, 10.97, 12.07, 10.78, 9.39, 9.80, 8.88, 10.87, 9.88, 9.99, (12.40), (6.98), 9.34, 10.94, 11.60, 9.07, 10.51, 10.98, 9.60, 10.02, 9.48, 8.81, 9.54, 9.66, (8.37), 9.02, 10.51, 9.53, 9.24, 11.61, 10.26, 11.43, 9.79, 10.19, 9.62, 10.06, 9.30, 11.95, 9.69, 10.78, 9.19, 9.67, 10.40, 9.02, 9.96, 10.03, 9.52, 9.23, (7.82), (7.81), 11.09, (8.11), (12.28), 9.08, 11.25, 9.90, 9.85, 8.50, 9.07, (7.34), 8.79, 10.64, 8.79, 10.22, 10.54, 10.99, 10.60, 8.99, (12.37), 10.25, 8.90, 11.82, 8.92, 10.98, 11.35, 9.34, 9.32, 9.05, 11.29, 11.60, 9.47, 11.18, 10.86, 9.93, 9.25, 9.82, 10.23, 8.86, 10.48, 10.84, (7.89), 11.66, 9.05, 9.72, 9.49, (12.59), 9.82, 9.59, 9.81, 11.22, 9.79, 9.05, 9.77, 8.87, 10.70, 9.81, 10.95, 9.74, 8.47, 10.81, 9.59, 10.49, 8.63, 11.34, 9.80, 9.41, 10.84, 9.44, (7.72), 11.42, 9.25, 10.00, 11.91, (7.87), 8.70, 9.12, 11.79, 10.19, 8.62, 10.41, 9.89, 9.69, 11.41, (12.59), 9.43, 8.81, 11.00, 10.84, 9.92, 9.43, 8.72, 11.43, 9.88, (7.64), 9.52, 8.83, (12.37), (14.69), 9.75, 10.09, 10.15, 10.98, 11.63, 10.28, 9.92, 9.59, (12.32), 9.44, 11.31, 11.15, (7.89), (8.27), 9.76, 9.65, 9.57, 10.00, 8.49, 10.33, 9.96, 9.32, 10.17, 8.90, (8.25), 11.97, 8.76, 11.60, 9.42, (8.32), 10.80, 9.22, 12.08, 9.73, (12.92), 8.80, 9.45, 9.44, 9.94, 9.34, 9.63, 10.59, 10.50, 10.01, 9.57, 9.53, 9.04, (12.79), 9.59, 9.37, 9.81, (12.45), 8.48, 10.12, (12.24), 9.87, 9.96, 8.91, 10.17, 11.13, (12.45), 9.13, 9.87, 10.20, 8.57, 9.60, 9.25, 8.85, 9.08, 9.74, 10.79, 9.26, (12.53), 8.56, 10.48, 9.43, (12.52), 9.25, 9.32, 9.77, 9.64, (8.19), 9.88, 10.14, 9.51, 9.84, 9.87, 9.69, 9.36, 10.16, 9.46, 10.54, 11.63, 9.72, 9.39, 10.48, 9.78, 9.09, 10.63, 10.40, 10.10, 9.93, 11.70, 11.12, 9.37, 8.69, 10.10, 9.84, 10.94, 10.13, 9.94, 8.76, 9.67, (8.25), 10.64, 8.56, (7.78), 9.31, (7.42), (12.22), 11.84, 10.20, 11.62, 9.21, 10.09, 9.24, 9.66, 10.24, 9.65

sub 10 zz-ct. It's done. No words.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 14, 2022)

You did it! Congrats!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 14, 2022)

Well done!! 

Next goal: Get ZZ WR average.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Well done!!
> 
> Next goal: Get ZZ WR average.


Yes!!!go for it! You can do it!


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 15, 2022)

That's still a long way out and would probably require me using a good variant


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> That's still a long way out and would probably require me using a good variant


In lieu of the ZZ WRs, what else do you have planned, Mr. Swag? Shall you continue the grind toward the 9 second barrier or perhaps learn OLS?


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 15, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> In lieu of the ZZ WRs, what else do you have planned, Mr. Swag? Shall you continue the grind toward the 9 second barrier or perhaps learn OLS?


Foot off the pedal for 3x3 speed rn. Maybe do some oh, some 4x4, untimed solve, drills, all sortsa stuff. For 3x3 though, gonna keep an OLS sheet but instead of using an OLS alg for every case, it does what I think is good and tells me whether I will get PLL, TTLL, or TTLL+ for that case. C++ but with some CT+ thrown in. 

Or maybe I get bored of that on like day 2 and immediately give up on it who knows


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 17, 2022)

L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U R' U2 F' L' D B2 L' R F L2

D2' L' D L R' F' U L2 D2 // EOCross 
U L' U' L // 1st 
U R' U' R // 2nd 
U R U R' L U L' // 3rd 
U R U' R' // TLSE 
U S R2' S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' // TTLL 
// 5.95 39stm 6.5tps

thank u twisty timer
new sub 6 just dropped


----------



## OtterCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> L2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U R' U2 F' L' D B2 L' R F L2
> 
> D2' L' D L R' F' U L2 D2 // EOCross
> U L' U' L // 1st
> ...


Swagood.


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-23
avg of 100: 9.68

non rolling but PB.


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 3, 2022)

First sub 9 ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 12: 8.89

Time List:
1. 9.51 L' U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D L B R2 U2 F U2 L' 
2. 8.81 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U F' R F D2 F2 U' L B2 U 
3. 9.53 D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 R U' B2 U2 F' L2 U2 L' D F' 
4. 9.61 R D' F2 R' U' F B' U F' L2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L 
5. 7.88 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L' F' R2 B' F U R U2 
6. 9.00 B' R' F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 B' L R2 F2 D' L' U B2 
7. 9.35 R' B D' B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D B' U' B2 L' B L' R U' 
8. 8.92 U2 F2 L B L2 D' R' F R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 B' 
9. (10.01) L B' R U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L R2 D' U R B2 F R2 D B 
10. (7.74) B L2 B2 L' D' F L' R2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 F' D2 B' R D 
11. 8.31 B' L F B D' B' U' D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R F2 R' B2 R' F2 U R 
12. 7.93 R' D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F' U' L ' R F' R' B2 R2


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 23, 2022)

NEW PB - and it is... regular zz...

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23
single: 5.28

Time List:
1. 5.28 F' D' B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 D' L F2 D2 R D2 U'

y2
B UD' L F D R2 L2 // EOXCross (unintentional)
U2 R' U R // 2nd
U2 L U' L' // 3rd
U' L' U' L // 4th
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

// 34stm 5.28s 6.4tps

uhh

alright no that's alright we can call it slot neutral zz-c, surely. this is fine.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 23, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> we can call it slot neutral zz-c


we can call it lucky


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 19, 2022)

I realised I never announced this here, so uhh, SWAGRID'S LAST LAYER SKIP GALLERY! 

A cubedb account dedicated entirely to posting reconstructions of my own solves, which are all last layer skips. 

In this case, last layer skip is classified as being LS -> skip OR TSLE -> skip OR OLS -> skip. 

As of time of posting, there are 38 solves on the account.


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 19, 2022)

@4Chan lol sub 8 zz-ct

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
avg of 5: 7.91

Time List:
1. 8.49 D2 B2 L B2 R F2 L R2 B2 R2 F2 B D B R U F' D F2 L'
2. (11.38) D L' B' U L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D U' B D U2 R' F2 D L'
3. (6.99) R B2 U F' D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L
4. 7.58 D2 F L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D B' U F R' U R2
5. 7.66 R2 U2 F2 U' D' L2 F D' R F2 R L2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2

Sub 8, finally. And I can no longer say that my PB AO5 was done in a comp, half before and half after an official round of 3x3.


----------

